# cool bottom feeders?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am trying to think of some cool bottom feeders for my 29 gallon tank.i am pretty sure that a SIAMESE algae eater wont work,to big i think.so what are some of the cool bottom feeders that can be special ordered in a store?


----------

